# That's It! I'm Going Out On My Own!



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

So the wife and I have decided it's now or never, it's time to go big or to go home.

This year I have purchased a box van, all my own sewer machines, a sewer camera, locator, pro press and a bunch of miscellaneous power tools.



I have 3 months mortgage in the bank and December is paid. We are nervous but excited.

Any and all thoughts or advice are welcome.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Get liability insurance before you set foot on a single job. You could easily loose a years gains in a single day without it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Agreed


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

I've started door hanging like a mad man.
My last 4 calls I have hung one on each door on each side of the block.

Hit up our local Ralph's grocery store and LA Fitness, and hit about 150 cars.

Doing something similar today


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Matthew 6:33, "Keep on then seeking first the kingdom and His righteousness, and all these other things will be added to you."

I'm not being facetious. I'm trying to be a Christian man and we are raising our {5} kids to be Christians also. I know that there are a whole mess of atheists out there, but my wife and I firmly believe that Almighty God can give people what they need when they need it.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

The one lesson I've learned is to do every just as perfectly as I can. If I get a call back, even if it is a year later, and there is a chance I think I could have done it better, I warranty it. It might cost me a little on that one job, but the advertising you get from it will pay off ten fold.

Good luck!


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> Matthew 6:33, "Keep on then seeking first the kingdom and His righteousness, and all these other things will be added to you."
> 
> I'm not being facetious. I'm trying to be a Christian man and we are raising our {5} kids to be Christians also. I know that there are a whole mess of atheists out there, but my wife and I firmly believe that Almighty God can give people what they need when they need it.


There's never been truer advice


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

hroark2112 said:


> The one lesson I've learned is to do every just as perfectly as I can. If I get a call back, even if it is a year later, and there is a chance I think I could have done it better, I warranty it. It might cost me a little on that one job, but the advertising you get from it will pay off ten fold.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you sir, great advice


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

That is great your doing it, seems like you have been setting things up pretty good, now just jump in and do it. Being a family man you will do whatever it takes to make it work, sometimes hustling and finding work is as fun as doing the work.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Do you have your license?


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> Do you have your license?


Yes I carry a c36


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

I had a contract in LA for tmc they manage 700 rental units in south bay kept us pretty busy. 
Call them. Say johnson fine homes referred you. They use a plumber named rodney but he cant always keep up. 
Eventually I got in direct contact with property owners then made 120k a year off 3-4 constant clients. 
Cali, id say next get your A license so you can cut and core city curb and get water through aprons etc. 
I also think mimicking mike diamond is a good idea, hes already spent the tens of thousands in market research to develop his business, just emulate him. Thats what im doing here in Illinois.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Be very careful copying mike diamond. There are some things he does well, but overall he's a bad business model if you want to look in the mirror at night


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Why do you say that? 
Id love to learn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

https://www.google.com/#q=mike+diamond+yelp

read the reviews for yourself on what NOT to do.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Good luck!!! I did it for 14 years, it can be very rewarding and sometimes very stressful. Best advise, be honest, work hard, but don't let your business run you, you run it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

congrats on your decision, and how you work and run your business will be a life reward or a nightmare...if you plan for the worse and hope for the best, is the best way to go forward..honestly..3 months bills is cutting it very short and very very short if your the only income..but like you said its now or never, but also make an exit plan if your business goes bust and dont burn any bridges that you may need to cross one day..best of luck..in the beginning your business will run you till you get established and a good chunk of a nest egg saved up..then you can run your business and take days off and turn down crappy jobs...how long that takes is different for everyone...


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow, never heard of Mike Diamond but I hope I'm never like him!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Congrats on going out on your own, no doubt you'll be fine. Once you get a taste of flying solo you will know there is no way of going back to work for "the man".


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Wow, I think i would reevaluate my situation after 1 or 2 bad reviews, Seems like this guy does not care because someone else will pay him.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Fatpat said:


> ...Any and all thoughts or advice are welcome.


Alrighty then. Take a gander at the 5 page document attached. Very basic business principles that you cannot avoid. Deny them if you will, but at your own peril. Buying sewer machines and getting mortgage payments in the bank are the least of your challenges. 

I mean this next statement with respect. Divorce yourself of the way you worked in the union and for the government. That pace and mindset is contrary to the thinking needed as a business operator.

You don't need tools, you need math and a cast iron stomach. And the sooner you apply that math to your business venture, the better off you will be.

Best of luck to you FP!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Find a real hydronic heating guy and pay him well to do the boiler replacement correctly. .

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

plbgbiz said:


> Fatpat said:
> 
> 
> > ...Any and all thoughts or advice are welcome.
> ...


Only one page came through,
Email it to me seams interesting 
[email protected]


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Fatpat said:


> Yes I carry a c36


When are you going 100% solo? I may have something for you. I went and bid a job in Long Beach today for a GC, he's a trusted referral from a framing contractor I've done a bunch of jobs with. He wanted a quote for the plumbing and the heat/air. I'm a two man shop (my guy is heat/air install specialist) so I told the GC I can only take on one trade of the build. I can refer you for the plumbing if you're interested.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

gear junkie said:


> https://www.google.com/#q=mike+diamond+yelp
> 
> 
> 
> read the reviews for yourself on what NOT to do.




Wow. Sounds like he pisses a lot of people off cleaning sewers for 99 bucks.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

plbgbiz said:


> Alrighty then. Take a gander at the 5 page document attached. Very basic business principles that you cannot avoid. Deny them if you will, but at your own peril. Buying sewer machines and getting mortgage payments in the bank are the least of your challenges.
> 
> I mean this next statement with respect. Divorce yourself of the way you worked in the union and for the government. That pace and mindset is contrary to the thinking needed as a business operator.
> 
> ...




Good article


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

JohnsonPlumbing said:


> Wow. Sounds like he pisses a lot of people off cleaning sewers for 99 bucks.


It's a big company and they're owned by George Brazil. Mostly sales techs that aren't plumbers, sell everything you can on the visit because you aren't getting repeat customers.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

rjbphd said:


> Find a real hydronic heating guy and pay him well to do the boiler replacement correctly. .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


There's no boilers here


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> Find a real hydronic heating guy and pay him well to do the boiler replacement correctly. .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


You looking for help RJ?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

a good plumber should be able to do plumbing and hydronic/steam heating, or any type of heating for that matter...


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Not a Florida plumber!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Fatpat said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I carry a c36
> ...


I would definitely be interested.

Pm me


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Letterrip said:


> Not a Florida plumber!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL..ok ill rephrase..if your in an area that needs regular heating equipment and service, one needs to be able to do both plumbing and heating...( not Florida) also since the country is so diverse in what type of plumbing codes are, one area is so different from the other I can see when a plumber changes location you would need time to learn new codes and materials used...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Fatpat said:


> I would definitely be interested.
> 
> Pm me


thats a match made in heaven.....once in a blue moon ill split a large job with other plumbers that are friends and trusted, you just have to have a written agreement between both parties and lots of details...not in this case since it would be 2 different contracts with the GC...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Fatpat said:


> I would definitely be interested.
> 
> Pm me


PM sent


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> LOL..ok ill rephrase..if your in an area that needs regular heating equipment and service, one needs to be able to do both plumbing and heating...( not Florida) also since the country is so diverse in what type of plumbing codes are, one area is so different from the other I can see when a plumber changes location you would need time to learn new codes and materials used...




Ha ha!! Thanks for the correction SRD. I have already said way back that I will have to spend a few months with RJ if I ever move north to learn about hydronic heating. (And read a book by Dan Holohan I think it was)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> LOL..ok ill rephrase..if your in an area that needs regular heating equipment and service, one needs to be able to do both plumbing and heating...( not Florida) also since the country is so diverse in what type of plumbing codes are, one area is so different from the other I can see when a plumber changes location you would need time to learn new codes and materials used...














Down here, the central A/C unit doubles as the heating unit in the winter weather. One merely switches the lever from 'cool' to 'heat' and voila! the heat pump kicks on. We don't have any boilers or furnaces especially in south Florida.

But boilers and furnaces are easy to work on....a trained chimp could fix 'em.......:laughing:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Letterrip said:


> Ha ha!! Thanks for the correction SRD. I have already said way back that I will have to spend a few months with RJ if I ever move north to learn about hydronic heating. (And read a book by Dan Holohan I think it was)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have many books from dan holohan, he writes in a very humorous manor that lets the info flow easily...and a real down to earth understanding and explaining thats very easy to understand and learn from..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tommy plumber said:


> Down here, the central A/C unit doubles as the heating unit in the winter weather. One merely switches the lever from 'cool' to 'heat' and voila! the heat pump kicks on. We don't have any boilers or furnaces especially in south Florida.
> 
> But boilers and furnaces are easy to work on....a trained chimp could fix 'em.......:laughing:


the older boilers and furnaces were easier to work on, but you still had to know how to put them together so they worked right, but with todays technology you need a freaking electronics engineering degree to repair these units..more dam wire and computer parts than needed..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> the older boilers and furnaces were easier to work on, but you still had to know how to put them together so they worked right, but with todays technology you need a freaking electronics engineering degree to repair these units..more dam wire and computer parts than needed..












Of course I'm only joking about a chimp working on boilers and furnaces. There are strict codes with regard to venting flue gases; the installation of gas lines and other technical information that only a highly trained professional should attempt to install, maintain, alter and repair.

I would never demean those who work on oil, gas and electric furnaces and boilers.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> Of course I'm only joking about a chimp working on boilers and furnaces. There are strict codes with regard to venting flue gases; the installation of gas lines and other technical information that only a highly trained professional should attempt to install, maintain, alter and repair.
> 
> I would never demean those who work on oil, gas and electric furnaces and boilers.


Newer gas furnaces do self diagnose themselves, maybe you're onto something with the chimps.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Of course I'm only joking about a chimp working on boilers and furnaces. There are strict codes with regard to venting flue gases; the installation of gas lines and other technical information that only a highly trained professional should attempt to install, maintain, alter and repair.
> 
> I would never demean those who work on oil, gas and electric furnaces and boilers.




Good. Cause RJ was about to beat you with a folding ruler!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Matthew 6:33, "Keep on then seeking first the kingdom and His righteousness, and all these other things will be added to you."
> 
> I'm not being facetious. I'm trying to be a Christian man and we are raising our {5} kids to be Christians also. I know that there are a whole mess of atheists out there, but my wife and I firmly believe that Almighty God can give people what they need when they need it.


 Amen brother!


----------



## FranLand (Jun 9, 2015)

If I were you would be sure to focus a lot on large property management companies. Put together a pricing brochure with your branding on it. If you do flat pricing, just focus on the basic common repairs to give them and idea. If you mainly do hourly - note your hourly rate, then note a "special discounted rate" for property managers (doesn't have to be A LOT lower - people like to think they are getting something). Then you can list the range of time/cost some of the common repairs or stoppages TYPICALLY take. Be sure to note all the basic requirements on it as well as that you are licensed & insured. Note other draws that you think - for instance, if you do emergency after hours service.

You can go into these places and drop them off - you can also create a pdf version and call and get email addresses or faxes & send them over. I did a whole pricing book with several items & tips - created a tangible version that is just staple bound from office depot. Also created it in PDF form so realtors & property managers could get the download from my website. (I DON'T have this set up where it automatically sends it upon request so not just anyone can get all this inside information to my company so easily. I always verify who they are before it is emailed to them.)
www.lancoplumbinginc.com/realtors


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

One week in and I am loving it. It is already way more fulfilling to go out and earn your customers. Gearjunkie and Debo22 have been a big help and really appreciate it. 

I'm starting to figure out what local advertising works and what is a waste of time.

This upcoming week I have a few days booked already and a Sewer Linning job on Thursday.

Life is good


----------

